

Show HN: icare - Open Source carpooling application built with RoR and MongoDB - cesidio
http://icare.diowa.com

======
jmorton
This looks interesting, any chance you will add Twitter or Google+
authentication soon? It's mostly just API key configuration, otherwise I would
submit a pull request.

~~~
cesidio
Hi, we are using Facebook at the moment because icare is in a demo state and
Facebook provides personal information that is important for a ride sharing
project. Unfortunately twitter doesn't provide us e-mail address and people do
not use their real name: we think we need our own authentication system to
allow pepole linking their own twitter account. Google+ is an option we are
considering. It's not just a matter of API because we are caching facebook
likes and friends with their ids to highlight common interests.

------
awjr
Very cool until you try and connect using FB to find it wants to know a hell
of a lot more than just my email address.

Not sure if my political views are that relevant to your site.

~~~
cesidio
Hi, thanks.

This is not relevant for us but they can be very relevant for your potential
travel mate. We are explaining it in the "Why Facebook" modal.

Any feedback to improve this aspect is welcome!

